
‘Reinvent Contracting to Make AI Work’ – Linklaters’ Nakhoda - LegalProduction
https://www.artificiallawyer.com/2019/02/18/reinvent-contracting-to-make-ai-really-work-linklaters-nakhoda/
======
vicpara
The legal world is in dark technology ages. Who disrupts this market has
definitely a lot to gain.

I have never seen incubation in a large company work out as well as innovating
as a startup that is exposed to market forces. Probably they will struggle a
lot to get the financing they really want.

